# My daughter's oil paintings.



## Nebunu Cristiana (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello again, after a break of few months I would like to thank you for the positive criticism and encouragement we received on the post about my daughter's first oil painting. Every comment received was very helpful for her as she is trying to improve on different aspects like you said.During this time she continued to work in her free time and I would like to show you two other paintings of hers in order to receive your consultation. She is trying to improve in this domain and we would like to hear your opinions. Thank you for your support and kindness.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello, just now seeing this and noticed that no one has commented. I think the question is a little vague. What direction does she want to go in, realism, expressionism... blah blah blah? I like the work just as she's painted it. These paintings are good for what they are and they have a place without improving them. 

I think the big problem here is talking through you instead of your daughter. Is there a reason she is not able to talk for herself?


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It's looking almost professional. It reminds me of Henri Rosseau or perhaps the devotional paintings of the pre-Raphaelite Italian primitivists. Maybe she should study them closer. But in that time they still painted with tempera, which is still a good choice if it suits one's style. To develop one needs to study art. Picasso spent hours at art exhibitions. /Mats


----------

